# Stick shift.



## UberHammer

I picked up a pax yesterday who commented "this is a really nice UberX car" (note: I drive an Acura TL, and we don't have UberSelect/Plus here). I replied "thanks". He then responded "I've seen some cheap UberX cars before... one even had a stick shift". 

Just something to think about when choosing your car and how it may impact your driver rating.


----------



## just drive

This is silly, I want my next car to be sick shift. Why is it looked down upon?


----------



## Killeen Ubur

just drive said:


> This is silly, I want my next car to be sick shift. Why is it looked down upon?


My car has a sick..some pak's like it because it's different. But some pak's say that some drivers don't know how to drive a sick shift well, They drive all jerky and makes them car sick No shit..Had one say that.. And your right I think my rating should be higher then 4.8 the sick may play a part in that. Or maybe when I tell them to get the **** out of my car LOL O one more thing a sick shift will wear your ass out after about 10 hours of driving around


----------



## jerseymc

He then responded "I've seen some cheap UberX cars before... one even had a stick shift".[/QUOTE said:


> I would've 2 star him for that comment. Typically Americans, I wonder what he would do if he has to rent a car in Europe or a third world country.


----------



## haji

your passenger was a total asshole.


----------



## UberHammer

haji said:


> your passenger was a total asshole.


I agree. I didn't say he was smart. Just shows the difference between reality and the perception of stupid people who get to rate us.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Using a manual box for a working vehicle is inadvisable.

Don't know why anybody would "look down" on a car with a manual gearbox.

Unless they were a bit thick.


----------



## dcsamurai

I've owned about a dozen vehicles over the years and I've only had two with automatic transmissions. My postal Jeep like in the pic, and my Grand Marquis that I'm ubering in. I wouldn't want to drive this job in a manual.


----------



## Jay2dresq

My car has a CVT that doesn't shift at all, and some passengers comment about that too. Some people aren't happy unless they're complaining. They complain when the shift is "too harsh", and they complain when there's no perceptible shift.


----------



## as1989LDN

I miss having a manual trans compared to my Hondas cvt, it always makes loads of noise but doesn't translate into much motion! 

I do miss my manual 6 speed vectra diesel, that thing was so nippy off the line.


----------



## grUBBER

When your automatic car dies on a freeway, are you gonna push it to the shoulder? 

Manuals can be shifted in a gear and rolled by the starter motor.


----------



## marketmark

grUBBER said:


> When your automatic car dies on a freeway, are you gonna push it to the shoulder?
> 
> Manuals can be shifted in a gear and rolled by the starter motor.


lol

So on your 2005+ manual trans car that you use for Uber you are able to crank the engine without the clutch depressed?

My 69 MGB does that too...

I like manual transmissions, but they are obsolete.


----------



## UberLuxbod

grUBBER said:


> When your automatic car dies on a freeway, are you gonna push it to the shoulder?
> 
> Manuals can be shifted in a gear and rolled by the starter motor.


A driver with even a hint of mechanocal sympathy would know when to pull over prior to becoming stranded.

However even a vehicle with a manual gearbox can leave you stranded with no drive.


----------



## dcsamurai

Automatics can certainly be pushed out of the way. Just put it in neutral and push away.

The only way that a manual can be rolled with the starter is if the clutch interlock isn't working properly.


----------



## elelegido

dcsamurai said:


> The only way that a manual can be rolled with the starter is if the clutch interlock isn't working properly.


Clutch interlock? Where we're going we don't _need_ clutch interlock.


----------



## Djfourmoney

UberLuxbod said:


> A driver with even a hint of mechanocal sympathy would know when to pull over prior to becoming stranded.
> 
> However even a vehicle with a manual gearbox can leave you stranded with no drive.


 Only if your input shaft breaks and that has happen to me but that is very rare.


----------



## Djfourmoney

I drive sticks and drive smooth, I drag race, you can't be sloppy otherwise you'll mess up syncros. Snick, Snick, Snick... No jerkiness when I drive.


----------



## sdrivingman3122

i drive stick shift too, nothing like rev matching out of a corner., i enjoy it, my clutch is light and the car is really peppy. i've got nothign but compliments from passengers. 

"much respect."
"wow, first driver driving stick in the city." 


a lot of the men are surpised and compliment.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Seriously?

People in the US give you "much respect" for driving a manual car?

Great idea for a car you use on the track or for weekend fun.

But totally wrong for work.

Auto every time.

Keep your "stick" for weekend fun.


----------



## just drive

It's a very effective anti theft device in the US


----------



## elelegido

UberLuxbod said:


> Seriously?
> 
> People in the US give you "much respect" for driving a manual car?
> 
> Great idea for a car you use on the track or for weekend fun.
> 
> But totally wrong for work.
> 
> Auto every time.
> 
> Keep your "stick" for weekend fun.


Yeah, manuals are very rare here. I agree, for me they're a PITA for work.

When I was a motorcycle courier on my 6 speed 500cc bike I got tired of doing literally a thousand gear changes per shift in traffic. I traded it for a 600cc twist and go maxi scooter. No way would I have one as a personal machine but perfect as a work bike.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

When I was younger I loved driving a stick, every once in a while I still do. But all day every day, in and out of traffic it's just not practical or fun for me anymore. Makes it harder to drink my coffee!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I love-love-loved my Saab 900 manual trans, but it was a hassle downtown and on the “free”way. Constant shifting between first, second, and *gasp* third, in non-moving city traffic is a job for a computer. Your passengers will probably blame any jerkiness at all on your driving if you’re using a stick.

But that doesn’t make a stick a bad Uber car. The best Uber car is the one you wanted anyway, since you won’t be doing this in three months


----------



## sdrivingman3122

UberLuxbod said:


> Seriously?
> 
> People in the US give you "much respect" for driving a manual car?
> 
> Great idea for a car you use on the track or for weekend fun.
> 
> But totally wrong for work.
> 
> Auto every time.
> 
> Keep your "stick" for weekend fun.


all my cars are stick. if i going to be doing some mind-numbing work like uber, i'd rather be having a little fun with driving. haven't had any compalints yet, my ratiing is a 4.84


----------



## elelegido

sdrivingman3122 said:


> all my cars are stick. if i going to be doing some mind-numbing work like uber, i'd rather be having a little fun with driving. haven't had any compalints yet, my ratiing is a 4.84


I'm going to sell my wife's washing machine and tell her how much fun she can have doing the washing manually.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Got a six speed in my Corvette !!


----------



## elelegido

Orlando_Driver said:


> Got a six speed in my Corvette !!


That's the correct choice for a Vette


----------



## sdrivingman3122

elelegido said:


> I'm going to sell my wife's washing machine and tell her how much fun she can have doing the washing manually.


i would do that. tell her to get a evo or impreza sti.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Maxi Scooters are getting popular for Couriers in London aswell.

If I was doing Courier work again I would go for the Honda NC750X with the autobox.


----------



## Simon

My first Uber experience...

We were going to dinner then a movie. Ordered Uber got a Honda Oddesy. .. waited... waited. He didn't move for a good 10 minutes. Then it struck me he wanted a cancel. I called instead and he gave me some BS line about how the app ****ed up... I was like bro I'm a driver and I know exactly what your up to... I'll cancel for you. So I request again... this time I get a black for X price sweet! He picks us up... we were his first Uber ever...lol. he did not know what to do so I had to do a quick training session for him. We get to the resturaunt and we get out it was a free trip for me so don't know what he got. 

After dinner v we order uber for a trip to the movies... my wife expecting another nice car. What shows up is an old accord busted front end and stick shift...lol. ok it's just a short trip we get in and we go to the movies. Pro driver..hood guy tipped 5 on a 5 trip. Good deal. 

After the movie we order uber for the ride home... OMfg it's the Oddesy guy lol... except when he shows up its an older corolla. . WTF LOL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Jay2dresq said:


> My car has a CVT that doesn't shift at all, and some passengers comment about that too. Some people aren't happy unless they're complaining. They complain when the shift is "too harsh", and they complain when there's no perceptible shift.


CVT feels a bit weird at first. You're always waiting for the gear change that doesn't come.


----------



## UberHammer

Simon said:


> my wife expecting another nice car.


The first guy probably quit right after he saw the fare.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I'm of an era where just about everybody could drive a stick. My first car was a 1948 Buick Super, "3 on the tree" with a straight eight and manual (no power assist) steering. What a tank! I now have a Lexus LS430 with a 5 speed auto, a Prius Plug In with a CVT, and a '91 Mazda with a 5 speed manual. I think I have things pretty well covered!


----------



## dandy driver

UberHammer said:


> I picked up a pax yesterday who commented "this is a really nice UberX car" (note: I drive an Acura TL, and we don't have UberSelect/Plus here). I replied "thanks". He then responded "I've seen some cheap UberX cars before... one even had a stick shift".
> 
> Just something to think about when choosing your car and how it may impact your driver rating.


can we now put on driverless cars instead of waiting for Uber to Do it?


----------



## AintWorthIt

I drive a six speed Acura and get quite a few compliments about driving a manual


----------



## UberHammer

AintWorthIt said:


> I drive a six speed Acura and get quite a few compliments about driving a manual


Performance vehicles are expected to be stick shift.

On a Honda fit however, it's just being cheap.


----------



## Luberon

For me switching gears is what makes driving fun. On my personal car I will take a stick over auto any day, part time Uber/Lyft it is a toss up or marginal auto win depending on the hours. For full time driving auto wins hands down.


----------



## Zoots Alures

I've been driving my 6SpM Passat TDI before I joined Uber. Most women riders love it and warm the conversation right up if they're gear-heads. Two attempted to tell me how they always wanted to learn how to drive a stick. Makes for smiles and 5*-Ratings


----------



## sdrivingman3122

UberHammer said:


> Performance vehicles are expected to be stick shift.
> 
> On a Honda fit however, it's just being cheap.


huh??? I thought the stick shift on a Honda fit was a fun car to drive, at least in all the reviews that I've read and video reviews. don't think some of you guys are gearheads...


----------



## SCdave

My first car was a "Fairlady Z" so I'm partial to a stick. Windows down, music up, driving some canyon roads in the Z...priceless. But my clutch leg would fall off in 2015 LA/OC traffic...sign


----------



## Teksaz

Driving this for Uber. 2015 Ford Fiesta ST 6 speed turbo and so far it's been received really well from my clients. I will say for myself, it's not the car to be Uberring in. If I continue, at the first opportunity, I'll get something else and it will be auto for sure.


----------

